# Sydney: Christmas Lunch & Lies time/Greenwood Hotel 2nd 12pm



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

We seemed to have reached that time of year again. Is anyone interested in lunch, beer and swapping tall tales?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep.

I seem to recall I owe you a lunch Eric.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Let's make it close to xmas so I can say I have a 'christmas lunch to go to', people who work on their own don't get to say that.
Any drinking will be under the guise of 'staff drinks', never used that one either, I could be late back and sack myself.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep , i guess its about that time , i have been thinking about doing a post for weeks now but have been too lazy . I suggest we have lunch this time at the same hotel we had our last lunch at , its right at North Sydney station , can anyone help me out with the name please . It was a great venue with good food and cold beer and a plethora of young beautiful woman . If we can have you guys put your hands up here , will be happy to organise it again

ITS OK , FOUND THE NAME , ITS THE GREENWOOD HOTEL


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Just googled , and it was The Greenwood Hotel , right at the station and a superb venue easily axcessed from the train with parking underneath and ATMs if required .

Went back to my post of last year , and yes ., its definately the Greenwood Hotel and we had a great roll up of about 18 members last year , so lets see if we can beat that number . I am sure i have time at the moment to book us about mid December, and Keza , i will issue you one of my Companies [Nubiles Inc. ] official invitations so you can claim a Christmas Lunch , and get permission from your boss. I have just bought a set of those Sheleft video sunglasses so i can video the girls topless activi-tities . So now i will have to learn how to post a video on AKFF ,Ok guys , lets see a show of hands


----------



## Stainless (Jul 14, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> If we can have you guys put your hands up here, will be happy to organise it again


Thanks Baz,
Pick a date, I'm in

Kerry, my slack ass staff has sneaked off to this event several times and is utterly useless when he gets back. A couple years ago he even went off and had a fish afterwards. :twisted:

Dave, I forgot but ...


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

keza said:


> Let's make it close to xmas so I can say I have a 'christmas lunch to go to', people who work on their own don't get to say that.
> Any drinking will be under the guise of 'staff drinks', never used that one either, I could be late back and sack myself.


You could even sleep with the bosses wife :shock: 
Or call him a wanker.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

gunna have to bump this a few times , soz guys


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> Gents
> 
> I am in Sydney from the 27th of November till the 2nd of December. After that I am up the coast. any chance it would be in that week?
> 
> ...


Does that mean you can do the 2nd ?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

my question also Keza , i think its a bit early but if it gives us a chance to see Gatesy and break bread with him then i am all for Fri 2nd, let me know Mike , and anyone wishing to attend let us know if Fri the 2nd is OK with you , last year was mid Dec , but i dont see that having it a bit early should present a problem


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm up for it - think I can make the 2nd. 
Are we talking about North Sydney again this year? I drove last year and got stung megabucks for parking!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I might have to cruise on down from the CC for this one


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

OK guys its time to firm up the numbers for Friday the 2nd of December at The Greenwood Hotel . Gatesy has indicated he will be there so i guess we will make him the guest of honour, and he said he will shout all drinks for the duration of the lunch , Thanks Mike .Keza is coming in drag and his partner for the day will be SBD who is coming in riding gear complete with riding crop and chaps . I am going to PM Paulie , and get him along as we dont see enough of him since he has had the Nip and Tuck operation , i believe he makes a very attractive woman now , and is keen to try his new gear out , so someone might get a start . I am hopeful of getting an acceptance from Kraley and Davey G , c'mon lads , it wouldnt be a show without you guys . Kraley of course will be in his Childrens Party Clown outfit as he'll be coming straight from work , and has promised a surprise present for all who attend

Onemorecast
SBD
Keza
Bazzoo
Stainless
Gatesy
Paulthetaffy
justcruisin
Kas

Thats the starting list as of this moment , so we hope a lot of you newer guys will join us , i would like to get a group of about 20 guys or more , so please let me know either on here or by PM . They are really great days and not to be missed . The Hotel is hosting The Miss Nude Australia competition and there will be a judging between the hours of 12.00PM and 1.30 PM so i suggest you bring along your cameras

And ya cant make stuff like that up


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Has Paulie actually had the op now, I thought he was still hiding his dick between his butt cheeks ?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

No Kaz , and i believe hes a really good sort and is thinking of joining The Parachute Club , because he heard everyone there gets a jump


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Bazza Baby,

Count me in! Bring a couple of extra nubiles along for me, please. :twisted:

cheers,
Cid


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Count me in Baz.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Here is the revised list and i do expect more will accept as we get closer to the day , i could have added these names on the last list , but i wanted to bump this up

Onemorecast
Keza
SBD
Bazzoo
Stainless
Gatesy
Paulthetaffy
Justcrusin
Kas
Cid
Avayak
Paul b
jtugores
ohagas
GaryP
Marty75
Dru
Southerly
Patwah ??
Occy ??
Paulie ??
Barnsie ?? 
Kraley ??

I am very hopeful we will see Kraley, and PaulB , c'mon Paul where are ya, and would be also good to see Southerly and how about a few of our newer members , as well as a few more old fellas , looks like i will be booking for about 16 people at the moment so let me know this week and i can add you to the list . Is a great day out and its only for a few hours so dos'nt entail taking the day off just maybe an extra hour at most . i will arrange for a few of my beautiful NUBILES and NURSES to be there at another table incognito as i will need someone to Drive me home and put me to bed . And remember Gatesy has promised to shout drinks all afternoon and is also donating 4 of his rods and reels as a lucky table prize , as he will never need them in Prague anyway , awwwwwww OK Gatesy ,. i will donate 2 Nubiles as well , ya happy now MIke


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Count me in. Look forward to catching up with everyone.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

We should have a fish beforehand.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sbd said:


> We should have a fish beforehand.


I thought that was a given  
We could smuggle in our own sashimi.


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm really hoping to make it too Baz. Just hoping it doesn't clash with the office do.


----------



## jtugores (Nov 2, 2009)

Miss Nude Australia!!! I am in!!! jajajajaj

I will let the guys from clovelly know about the event!

Cheers


----------



## jtugores (Nov 2, 2009)

By the way, It will be lunch? Friday? Does anyone work these days?
Could you guys confirm details so I can pass it on?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

jtugores said:


> Miss Nude Australia!!! I am in!!! jajajajaj


It's Keza in (then out of) a tutu, but he's got the legs for it. Bring your beer goggles.

Yes Juan, lunch, at lunchtime, for lunch. Mandatory fish first, then lunch, then the queue for the happy ending. No, we don't work, we're committed to excellence in fishing and lunching.


----------



## jtugores (Nov 2, 2009)

Right... I will pass the message. I will try my best but it is not a good day for me. Unfortunatelly I have to work.

Cheers


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Oei vey , Work schmirk who wants to woik when ders a lunch of de year on ,with damsels and Keza who is coming into season


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Big Fella , if you bring Lurlene , the boys will shout you all afternoon , provided she leaves her Harley at home , the sight of a woman suck starting one before lunch is bound to ruin our appetites


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

If your going to bring the cat as Gatesy has requested , you better bring a 5 ld tin of axle grease, as Mike hasnt seen a cat in years


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> Gra
> 
> Bring the cat


I thought the cat sold ?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey Baz, as discussed count me as a definite maybe. Date looks good.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Looking forward to having a chat Dru , and i hope to have a drawing and some specs to show you and bring a tear to your eye ,hmmmmm Noice


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Looking forward to having a chat Dru , and i hope to have a drawing and some specs to show you and bring a tear to your eye ,hmmmmm Noice


Hmm, another Bazzoo teaser. Was checking out Phil's carbon 550 this morning, and a mate has SIK project you might like the sound of. It's interesting times in Kayak design, rediscovery of the oldies and lot's of hybridising happening. See you there.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dru ,. its interesting , but now at my club there are very few TK1s around as most competative paddlers have gone over to sit on top fast skis a bit beamier and more stable than a Clubbie ski . I am led to believe they are the biggest classification in The Hawkesbury Classic now


----------



## GoManGo (Sep 2, 2010)

Sounds like fun


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

My day off is confirmed (saves me using a sick day). Woohoo!

Can't wait to meet you go mango, bring the Prowler.

So, festivities start at 0425 @ Fisherman's Beach ramp. Free Prowler for the best fish of the morning (unless g omango pikes). Bazz has promised to line up a saucy wench for us to eat sashimi off the tummy of.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes , Yes , Yes , i'll bring a couple of NUBILES , and they WILL allow you to eat Sashimi out of their Navels , i better check each Navel for fluff before they arrive , SBD has contacted the Chef and arranged to put a freshly caught 17ld snapper on the table cooked whole with onions , tomatos , long grain rice and oysters and olives , Sbd has guaranteed the catch ,as well as fresh Squid , and if any man can do it lads , hes your man

And ya cant make stuff like that up


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Please put me down as well Bazzoo for the lunch.

Marty


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Your in Marty75 looking forward to meeting you Champion , your now rock solid also Dru just cause i like ya


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Bugger, yet again I am working on this great event. Maybe next year, I have been offline for a while as I am now back on shift work and doing more marathon paddle racing.

Maybe next year.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Grant sorry you cant make it , i havnt been down to paddling since summer due to illness but plan to have a paddle soon , your doing a great job with Sutherland mate


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Grant sorry you cant make it , i havnt been down to paddling since summer due to illness but plan to have a paddle soon , your doing a great job with Sutherland mate


Will maybe catch you for a Tuesday paddle with the Wanderers.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ohhh for sure Grant tuesday after next i will be there , just to keep Bert in check


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Tuesday after next I may be there, I have to work that afternoon but I may pop down for a short paddle, I will be there this week at this stage too.

Bert is a true legend.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Your in Marty75 looking forward to meeting you Champion , your now rock solid also Dru just cause i like ya


Definitely in Barry.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

gra said:


> I'm out. And I was so far in. Really in. Like I could feel my balls getting uncomfortably squashed. But now I'm out. Sorry. I'll do better next time.
> 
> Gra


That's a bummer gra, can you send Sherlene anyway? I've mail ordered bulk triangle pills, I'll have a rocket in my pocket & I won't know what to do.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

gra said:


> I'm out. And I was so far in. Really in. Like I could feel my balls getting uncomfortably squashed. But now I'm out. Sorry. I'll do better next time.
> 
> Gra


If the christmas lunch crosses it's legs will you stay in ?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Incase anyone was wondering what time



> The Hotel is hosting The Miss Nude Australia competition and there will be a judging between the hours of 12.00PM and 1.30 PM so i suggest you bring along your cameras


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey lads its only a few go to sleeps before the Gala or Galah event , so i am bumping this and request anyone who has committed to come just check the list on page 2 of this thread and make sure i have you listed , i have booked for 16 but am bumping it to 19 just in case of any late arrivals, so let me know on here if you now find you can attend. It will be a good couple of hours


----------



## jtugores (Nov 2, 2009)

F.... work! I am in. I will have to work in the morning though, but I could join at 12.30 if it is okay with you guys? Please let me know.

Cheers,

Juan


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Juan thats fine love to see you Champion


----------



## jtugores (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Guys!

Myself, Adam and John are coming to the lunch.

Just to double check, we will meet at 12.30 at the greenwood hotel in North Sydney, right?

I will try to get Brett too, but so far we are three.

Cheers

Juan


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I'll take 3 kalashnikovs and one hit man thanks.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok Guys , i will phone the Hotel again and re book for say 20 people , Gatesy i wonder could you bring me one or two of your eastern Bloc ladies, not the big ones but smaller and pretty like the AEEW , i will have a place card made with AEEW on it and watch you squirm outa that lot buddy , and as Keza has a Kalaznikov and a hit man of his own , i figure thats Snooker mate


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > as Keza has a Kalaznikov and a hit man of his own , i figure thats Snooker mate
> ...


He he he he he he he he always the opportunist Michael , i am glad that you are bringing Michaela , it will add some much needed class to the occasion , i am looking forward to seeing You both


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I will be there as well.
Cheers

Simon


----------



## jtugores (Nov 2, 2009)

CANNOT WAIT!!!

My technique will be start saying everyone that I am feeling sick... then start making extrange movements like a wanna vomit... Run to the toilet several times, and by noon I will be okay to say "Boss, im feeling really bad... I need to go home...." so I will be around 12.30 as scheduled!! YEAHHHH F... WORK, GO FISHING!!!
See you guys there!!

Juan


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

simond11 said:


> I will be there as well.
> Cheers
> 
> Simon


Simon, it will be great to finally meet you , looking forward to it


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Barry. The feeling is mutual. For once the Red Rat has given me a day off when something of this magnitude has been organised!!


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Enjoy guys, one year it will be not on a day I am rostered to work and I too will join you all.


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

See you tomorrow guys


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I'll be wearing a red carnation in my hair and a pretty yellow dress that mum sewed for me

If you are not there this time I will know you think I am not attractive enough & will find love elsewhere.

I love you sailor...

PS Just in case, here is a pic so you can recognise me


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

[email protected]! Wrong forum.

Where's the delete button?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

We're still here... Kerry's skirt's over his head, Gary's pontificating, Dru needs a transfusion.

I'm fine, thanks for asking.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hogans Ghost , still there at that hour, you may as well stay for dinner . Keza was going well when i left with a Peronis in both hands and a slack smile on his face that i thought may be a prelude to unconciousness .

Well , it was a very nice day and as usual attended by a group of great blokes , except for Gatesy who is now having the operation to become a rather spunky little girl , ahhh dear .We had about 16 i think and some great new guys and there was never a lull in any of the conversations during the two and a half hours i was there . SBD, Dave , you just love a day out dont you , his eyes light up as each new person arrives and i think he may still be there tomorrow morning . What a great bunch of guys . i am going to post some photos here , but sorry about not remembering all the names , and some of the photos of Keza would not make it past censorship . Good to see Gatesy and i know Mike would have loved to stay until stumps and not have to drive up to Lake Macquarie this afternoon , and once he got into those glasses of Steam , ther'd be no holding him .

Dru was full of beans and i think his conversion to dedicated paddler is not far off so there may be a heap of good reels and rods on the market from him and this guy loves quality .Paul B and Juan our newest Clovelly fisho that flirts with sharks were both having a ball , Paul should have bought the wife and kids , it would save trying to explain why he had Kezas underpants on his head . No doubt about the Irish , Ohagas was in full head and downing the Guiness as if it were water and then he started to sing in Brouge as well as telling me to kiss his arse in Gaelic , i didnt as i dont know him that well yet . Cid lovely ta see ya mate , its always a pleasure and Garry b you fit in beautifully and it was a nice touch when you kissed SBD on the lips . Occy didnt make it as he was polishing Tony Abbots car and shining all his shoes for parliament next week , amazing really , we were all astonished when Eric [ onemorecast] revealed that Abbott is really Occys love child

Well i would like to mention everyone but i cant remember all the names and it was difficult to see everyone as SBD and i were sitting under the table to stop ourselves from falling down.

And ya know guys ya cant make stuff like that up


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Cats and tailor.
Ian Flannery is a wanker.
Sharks.
Live fish wells.
PPB (sad).
Cats and salmon.
Ian Flannery is a great Australian (no he's a wanker).
Bazzoo's new yak project. (I like it  )
Another mate's new SIK project.
Commercial fishos have it coming (same topic as cats).
Enough of Flannery already, I'll read the bloody Future Eaters (dont shoot your enemy until you see the whites of his eyes) It can sit on the shame shelf next to Garnault's latest tripe. Pity Ken and Paul didn't make it. I was well up for it after beer three.
Cooking bonnies.
K guides and silicon carbide.
Fast yaks and runners. YEEHAH!
Who's round is it? Oh, mine  
Long paddles grrrrr.
I hate bream (no that's not insulting enough). Bream are bycatch (better, but I need to work on it)
Hobies v paddles (kind of yak 101 conversation but not so heated anymore, bugger it)
Flannery really is a wanker you know. Only ever trust a paleobotanist for paleobotany - if you ever have this need :roll: 
Short kayaks, long kayaks.
SOT v SIK (this is my conversation list afterall)
Mozambique v NZ yak comp.
Is a Stealth like a Hobie :shock: (silence before waffling and chortled back guffaws - much better than the official peddal-paddle chat earlier)
You really said what to Stealth?
Heart to heart with mods - best time is with beer (newbies take note)

Oh, and Sunday morning fishing is arranged.

That's about it. Bit like a few months on the forum but compressed and over beer. You're right Baz, you can't make stuff like that up.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Great to meet everyone.

Can't understand why Kraley said such nasty things about Gatesy. She's a lovely girl

Going to the lunch has me fired up for a fish tomorrow 5am. Launching at Church Point.

Had to load the Crusader. Couldn't get PA on iLoad. Anyone want a free iLoad?

Well done Bazza for getting everyone together


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Train home.
When did Macquarie Park become part of the North Shore line?
Backtrack.
Lost count.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I have to say there were a lot of fish caught today at lunch , and its amazing that with each beer the fish grew longer and heavier . I would think that with SBD and Keza and Dru still there the fishing went on to greater things ,and Gary P getting double vision and Avayak taking the long train ride home via Brisbane it must have been a successful little day . It has been decided that we will do this about 2 or 3 times a year , after which we are all donating our livers to science

And really guys , ya just cant make stuff like that up


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

kraley said:


> tried...
> 
> failed....
> 
> ...


+1. Sorry lads, had to bail last minute dut to work  Was looking forward to catching up with you all over a few beers too. Sounds like a top afternoon. I like baz's idea of meeting up a few times a year though!

Paul


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Certainly was good craic and good to put fames to naces. I've just got in the door now sideways. Fell asleep on the train and woke up in Port Stephens. Thanks for organising bazooka...pogue mahone 
And thanks for those pizzas Gary.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Eyerich , Pogue Mahone ta yourself , but i'll not be lettin ya kiss my arse , well , not until we've known each other a little longer


----------



## jtugores (Nov 2, 2009)

Fantastic!!

BTW, i used a technique that I did learn from that lunch and I got my second King Fish!!!! I will post the report in a few minutes. It was AWESOME!! My apologies for non turning up in Long reef last weekend. What can I say, I LOVE MY CLOVELLI!!! next time for sure, as I would like to keep learning techniques from you guys!

Cheers

Juan


----------

